# Holiday Inn Vacation Club and RCI



## Theresa9599 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi.  I'm new here -- been lurking for a while, but this is my first post 

Anyway, last year I purchased a week (points) at OLCC - Panama City Beach.  I'm a member of the Holiday Inn Vacation Club (which used to be Global Access) and am therefore able to make exchanges through RCI.  I've successfully made a grand total of one exchange so far.   

My question is:  As a Holiday Inn Vacation Club member with RCI privledges, is it possible for me to view RCI's online listings of what is available for exchange during my desired travel dates?  I see so many of you able to view listings online, and I want to do that!  Can I book through RCI online, or do I have to do it via telephone?

I've looked and looked, but have had no success.  

Anyone?

Thanks,
Theresa


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 9, 2009)

Theresa9599 said:


> Hi.  I'm new here -- been lurking for a while, but this is my first post
> 
> Anyway, last year I purchased a week (points) at OLCC - Panama City Beach.  I'm a member of the Holiday Inn Vacation Club (which used to be Global Access) and am therefore able to make exchanges through RCI.  I've successfully made a grand total of one exchange so far.
> 
> ...


Theresa,

With the HIVC, you have to go through a HIVC representative first.  You have full RCI benefit (ie. 9000 points for weeks reservations with 45 day, etc.) but you cannot do this online.  There probably is a way; off the top of my head you could probably transfer the equivalent RCI points from your HIVC account into your existing RCI Points account if you have one but other than convenience (which is important), you gain no further benefits but an additional transfer fee.  Dirty little secret; I was told by a HIVC representative - take it with a grain of salt - that the $89 annual membership you pay to HIVC goes to RCI so that you have membership into RCI.

I would ask HIVC if they can set you up with an account (you have nothing to lose).  In additional, RCI does have access to the HIVC information (I had asked a question when Global Access was started and was transferred to a RCI rep who looked into the account.  Neither of us could figure out why I was transferred as it was totally an internal question to Global Access.  We figured it was because the program was new and the individual was unfamiliar with it).

I have another RCI Points account, so I am in a different situation than you as I can use this account to verify what is available without having to call HIVC.  Good luck.


----------



## Theresa9599 (Jun 10, 2009)

Gary, thanks for the reply!  I really appreciate it, and it totally answered my question


----------

